# Long Island Plowing to the Colors



## HarryCarry (Feb 12, 2010)

Flying proudly in a 60K north wind


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

A 60,000 mile/hour north wind! Thant is one heavy duty flag.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

This was like our first storm except ours was 4-5 days straight. I HATE wind!


----------



## pun299 (Dec 7, 2009)

PrimoSR;1171628 said:


> A 60,000 mile/hour north wind! Thant is one heavy duty flag.


I think he means 60 knots lol.


----------



## HarryCarry (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea, I meant 60 knots- a slight exaggeration, i'm sure...lol But there were some intense white-out blindness moments. Only thing missing was thunder and lightning.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

I was working the north shore of the island in that storm in Rocky Point/Shoreham area, at 2 am we had lightning.Never mind the snow, that was some wind!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

HarryCarry;1172192 said:


> Yea, I meant 60 knots- a slight exaggeration, i'm sure...lol But there were some intense white-out blindness moments. Only thing missing was thunder and lightning.


Got it. Is using knots a east cost thing or are you a boater?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I was plowing roads in Holbrook, many times the roads vanished due to the wind blowing the snow.


----------



## HarryCarry (Feb 12, 2010)

It was definitely more of a wind event rather than a snow storm for us on the North Shore. Two things on my list before the next storm are a good set of wiper blades and a deflector for the top of my plow.

Primo--You got it, I am a boater. Which reminds me I better go check on my boat. She's an old 33' Viking sportfish. Are you a boater too??


----------

